# Drum sounds!!



## Mattayus (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been using FL Studio for a few years now, it's served me well but always sounds a bit stiff and plastic.
I just want something that i can record guitar over for a wee demo. Any suggestions would be great. I know there are some amazingly realistic sounding drum programs out there but they're like $300!! I just want some samples, preferably free ones. Ideas?

This one looks and sounds pretty slick: Beta Monkey Music's Double Bass Mania II | Extreme Metal Drum Loops | Double Bass Drum Loops for Metal, Hard Rock, and More


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone tried ToonTracks' Drumkit From Hell? it's fuckin expensive but sounds so amazing


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 16, 2007)

i think almost everyone here has DFH or some other version of it. DFH, DFH 2, DFHS, EZXDFH. yeah, it sounds badass. get the ezdrummer, its sounds good and doesn't cost too much.


----------



## twooos (Sep 16, 2007)

_Download link mod deleted. Two day nap administered for posting to illegal downloads._


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 16, 2007)

arrrrr! a pirate eye seeee hrrrr.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Sep 16, 2007)

You can get free samples here but its just raw wav files unless you can get a copy of battery or some sort of sampler. I use it and I like it alot (mainly cause its free).


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 17, 2007)

If you're looking for double bass metal/blastbeat loops. There's a good collection recorded by Jeremy Spencer (5 Finger Deathpunch) for 30 USD. It's got about 800 grooves and fills at various tempos. 

Drums From Hell


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 17, 2007)

Go to Andy Sneap's forum, there are a ton of free samples available there. He is on ultimatemetal.com.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Go to Andy Sneap's forum, there are a ton of free samples available there. He is on ultimatemetal.com.



What's the exact link to pinpoint where i download them from? I can't find it 



theunforgiven246 said:


> You can get free samples here but its just raw wav files unless you can get a copy of battery or some sort of sampler. I use it and I like it alot (mainly cause its free).



I downloaded the .sf2 file but it won't open with anything, how the fuck do i use it? fruity loops won't recognise it and Logic is being a fuckin prick today


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 17, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> What's the exact link to pinpoint where i download them from? I can't find it



There's an ftp full of stuff, drum samples, plug in presets, sound samples, etc:

The Andy Sneap Forum FTP! - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried acoustica beatcraft? just downloaded a demo of it, it's fuckin brilliant!!


----------



## Groff (Sep 17, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> Has anyone tried acoustica beatcraft? just downloaded a demo of it, it's fuckin brilliant!!



It's, in my opinion, the easiest drum program to use. The sounds aren't the best for sounding "real" (unless you buy some good samples to use) but the techno stuff works pretty well, i've used it several times on techno songs i've made.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 17, 2007)

Dude u're joking, i opened up the EQ, tweaked the kick and snare and they sound so fuckin real it's awesome, kicks the shit out of my plastic fruity loops drums


----------

